# hygrometers. recommended type?



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 16, 2005)

does anyone have a type of hygrometer ( humidity gauge ) that they'd recommend?

do the digital ones with memory work well? there's a lot of them on EbaY but i'm not sure which one to go for.

does anyone prefer the dial/clock face type of humidity gauge?

what do you use?

any tips for use ?


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 16, 2005)

I use a digital one. I had it laying around when I use to smoke cigars :wink:


----------



## Samzo (Sep 16, 2005)

I've never had a cigar so... why do you need a hydrometre so smoke a cigar? lol


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 16, 2005)

Uhhhh, to keep 'em from drying out. LOL ..... Oh by the way the return/enter key and/or spacebar don't work. :wink:


----------



## Samzo (Sep 16, 2005)

ooh lol i thought you needed the hydrometre for when you were smokin' haha... ok. and you need a new keyboard..


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 16, 2005)

dosent anyone have a few different kinds and have a preferred type?


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2005)

I use digi ones for my chams, the other one are . Exo terra have a few out, all of which are rubbish...red a completely wrong reading.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 16, 2005)

I would suggest to get the dial kind, they are much more inexpensive, plus I do not believe they have electrical parts to short out if they get too wet. In the long-run they are most likely better. Like I said, I had it laying around, so I used what was handy at the time. Hope this helps. By the way Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks. two completely different opinions there.

i think a high quality digital one made for such things should be the best bet, was hoping for some recommended maker or seller or something...

i had ordered a really good one that i paid £10 for on EbaY but was actually worth £50. but then the seller decided not to send it cos i got it for such a bargain - and then a hassley paypal dispute ensued ( he didnt want to give me my money back ). then i ended up gettting my money back, but i also ended up getting my first neutral feedback, boo.

a lesson to be learnt there - but i'm not sure what it is yet :?

i understand you can get really cheap kinds just for a few quid, i guess they'd be best option for people with loadsa vivs.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

I've used several types. I like my digital one the best. They are somewhat accurate. My wife does indoor air quality for her job so sometimes she brings home expensive meters that measure all kinds of things in the air including humidity. So I have learned that the most common ones you would use for this hobby are not perfectly accurate.


----------



## LGMS (Sep 17, 2005)

> does anyone have a type of hygrometer ( humidity gauge ) that they'd recommend? do the digital ones with memory work well? there's a lot of them on EbaY but i'm not sure which one to go for.
> 
> does anyone prefer the dial/clock face type of humidity gauge? what do you use? any tips for use?


I've used digital ones in the house for yrs and they seem reasonably accurate, never compared them to one that is known to be accurate.

I locally purchased a digital Fluker's Thermo-Hygrometer recently for $17.99 They are cheaper on the Net. Here's one URL showing the item: http://www.petdiscounters.com/customer/pro...t=785&amp;page= I also use their mechanical temp and hygro gauges.

I've noticed different readings while looking at several of the same gauges in the stores so spot on accuracy is not to be found in this price range. RadioShack has digital ones as do places like Bed Bath &amp; Beyond, prices and models vary.

I think the mechanical guages are good enough for the money. They also come in varying sizes and prices. Look around &amp; see what the pet stores use in their reptile cages. Read the reptile boards, should be more concern about temp &amp; humidity with that crowd.

Rgds,

Louis


----------

